
OpenHunt Moves to Siftery Trending Products - jacquesc
http://openhunt.co
======
jacquesc
For background on OpenHunt:

Launch:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10759879](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10759879)
Shutdown:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11233967](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11233967)

After meeting with people from Siftery, their product seemed closest to my
goal of trying to democratize product discovery.

Original source code is still available here:
[https://github.com/OpenHunting/openhunt](https://github.com/OpenHunting/openhunt)

